# Re: Banned Staff members



## shaunj66 (Apr 19, 2006)

Some of you members may be wondering what's happened to three of our respected staff members. So for those of you that want to know the reason why Luse, Ruth and Puck have been moved to the 'Banned' user group, here is a brief explanation.

Unfortunately, to the dismay of all our staff, some conflicts have arisen between certain GBAtemp staff members and have been on-going for the last week or so.
Certain things have been said before due thought was given, along with some conflicts of interests. This has led to the belief that these particular staff members can not be trusted with the powers that were given to them, nor should they even belong on our board... At least for the time being.

Does that mean that these three members will not return to GBAtemp? Not as such. There are still words that need to be spoken between them, and hopefully not all theirs and ours respect has been lost.

Best regards,
The GBAtemp Staff.


----------



## teh_raf3 (Apr 19, 2006)

Dunno if it's appropriate to reply, but thanks for clearing it up shaunj66.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 19, 2006)

QUOTE(teh_raf3 @ Apr 19 2006 said:


> Dunno if it's appropriate to reply, but thanks for clearing it up shaunj66.


Members and staff are welcome to reply if they wish.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 19, 2006)

*Hands you his resume*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding~! In all seriousness though, I never would have guessed there were conflicts within the inner machinations of the GBAtemp staff. Heck, it's almost unbelievable. So much so, that I half expect this to turn out to be a late April Fools day gag. Hm, damn shame though, hopefully you guys will work this all out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 GBAtemp is only as strong as the members and staff that frequent it.


----------



## Smef (Apr 19, 2006)

>_<

I do not believe that all of those members were a threat to the board.  Hopefully everyone will be able to sort out their differences and we'll see them again soon.


----------



## 754boy (Apr 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Smef @ Apr 19 2006 said:


> >_<
> 
> I do not believe that all of those members were a threat to the board.Â Hopefully everyone will be able to sort out their differences and we'll see them again soon.



Well Luse was! Ever since he banned me for one week for something so petty I didn't trust him


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 19, 2006)

Now now, lets not point fingers. What I don't understand (and for good reason, it's none of our business) is what these conflicts could have been about. ~

GUY1: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "I think we should change GBAtemp's name to GBtemp."

GUY2: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "NO! It should be left the way it is!"

GUY1: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "I WILL DESTROY YOU AND MESS WITH THIS FORUM! GRRRR!"


I just can't picture anything related to this forum that could cause a major conflict.


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 19, 2006)

I never noticed a problem with Luse atleast...


----------



## 754boy (Apr 19, 2006)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Apr 19 2006 said:


> I never noticed a problem with Luse atleast...



Well I did.....still got that PM that taunted me....anyways wonder wat those conflicts were


----------



## dafatkid27 (Apr 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Apr 19 2006 said:


> GBAtemp is only as strong as the members and staff that frequent it.



I totally agree, well stated.  I hope this all turns out ok.


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't concern yourself with the details for now.  Just accept that this was the neccesary action for the time being.


----------



## amptor (Apr 20, 2006)

luse is nice, the other two meh... I never heard of ruth tho.  I remember when I had a problem with puck almost nobody gave a fuck about me tho.


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 20, 2006)

If the disputes between the banned staff members colided with the interests of the forum in a way that it prevented them in co-operating to ensure a warm and welcoming board, I call the decision justified.

Since their disputes had little affect on me I feel I do not have the right to suddenly give my opinion about them especially just because of the fact they were banned and I feel it is "safe" to bash them without a possible ban. I suggest others follow my view on this matter.

Lets hope they solve their problems and get the chance to come back again.


----------



## Hitto (Apr 20, 2006)

+1.
Obviously, a lot of gossip will make the rounds, but this shouldn't be an occasion to say "x and y fucked me over, ban them!"

tl;dr : move along, there's nothing to see!


----------



## SSJ Zac (Apr 20, 2006)

Finally!!!!! Puck has been constantly messing with me since I got here. I'm glad to see that @$$hole out of here.


----------



## speechless (Apr 20, 2006)

QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 19 2006 said:


> luse is nice, the other two meh... I never heard of ruth tho.Â I remember when I had a problem with puck almost nobody gave a fuck about me tho.


i gave a fuck amptor.. 

and luse, meh.. 
he was the one banned me for awhile over an avatar.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but word on the street from a casual observer and just a total outsider on this situation is as follows...
puck was conspiring with luse and ruth to do mean things to the forum, and posting threating threads as well.. 
is nice to see that isn't tolerated. i think costello and shaunj66 did the right thing for the moment.
now hopefully the in-fighting is over and people know their places. 








EDIT: 
main point. puck forgot his place.
your right to access gbatemp is a privilege, not a right.
admin is always right and can remove anyone at anytime for any reason for any amount of time.
go costello go.


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 20, 2006)

i don't really know what has been happening, especially as i stayed away from posting ( and often reading ) in topics as my schedule somehow leaves me not much time so i don't try to give an opinion on the matter if this is right or not. the administration board of a forum has to be concise with the decisions and actions they do so if something gets in the way preventing the board from doing their job properly actions have to be taken and i'm sure the board took the right decision on this one.

now one thing i can though say even without knowing the situation in detail: STFU all those that talk bad about those receiving a temporary removal from the boards. talking shit about people, no matter what they did or not, behind their backs ( especially if they can't speak right now beeing removed ) is the lowest you can do. hence a big shame-on-you towards people like 'Magic_MasterX'. stop this crap as this topic is not here to bash those people. got that?


----------



## alexp2_ad (Apr 20, 2006)

Hmmm... I have no idea what's going on, but I hope you chaps sort it out.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 20, 2006)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> but word on the street from a casual observer and just a total outsider on this situation is as follows...
> puck was conspiring with luse and ruth to do mean things to the forum, and posting threating threads as well..



No, that's not quite what happened. There was no huge plan to destroy GBAtemp.


----------



## speechless (Apr 20, 2006)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Apr 19 2006 said:


> No, that's not quite what happened. There was no huge plan to destroy GBAtemp.



abusing their given priveleged powers by deleting threads, random violence to break formatting by inserting overly large pixels into random sigs, etc, etc.. doing a "koekie".. these were things puck spoke of.. that sounds like a plan, since he was talking to luse and ruth using gbatemp pm.. only by chance was it caught before they actually were to follow through with it.. so that is quite what happened.. it wasn't a huge plan no, but a plan nontheless and one thwarted nontheless and the offenders dealt with and their punishments handed.. let's just be honest for a moment thx

REPLY TO JUMPMAN BELOW:
i also dont want to sugar-coat it and make it look like nothing. if someone wants to give the reasons behind why puck wanted to leave gbatemp by vandalizing the database permanently they can.. and jumpman personally, we're still buddies, so no pokes or jabs at you.  i'm just saying to even mention doing that, is reason to question their future judgements.. what if they got mad in the future?? do you keep them?? you know those questions come up when you think you have mods that conspire like that even in jokes.

REPLY TO ACE BELOW:
it wont get out of hand if people don't let it, just give facts not opinions.. everything i stated above is pure fact.


EDIT:
multiple edits to this post to avoid bumping and possiblity of more people with opinions and not facts from adding input.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 19, 2006)

Some of you members may be wondering what's happened to three of our respected staff members. So for those of you that want to know the reason why Luse, Ruth and Puck have been moved to the 'Banned' user group, here is a brief explanation.

Unfortunately, to the dismay of all our staff, some conflicts have arisen between certain GBAtemp staff members and have been on-going for the last week or so.
Certain things have been said before due thought was given, along with some conflicts of interests. This has led to the belief that these particular staff members can not be trusted with the powers that were given to them, nor should they even belong on our board... At least for the time being.

Does that mean that these three members will not return to GBAtemp? Not as such. There are still words that need to be spoken between them, and hopefully not all theirs and ours respect has been lost.

Best regards,
The GBAtemp Staff.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 20, 2006)

he said that was a way he could have gone out but he decided he wouldn't. i really don't care what you think of the situation, i just don't want others who only know what is in this thread to only know certain parts that makes it seem worse then it is.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 20, 2006)

I suggest that you lock this topic, it's already gotten way out of hand. It can only go down hill from here.


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 20, 2006)

Luse is/was a unethical mod who put me on probation for a week (and forgot to remove it, it was removed 2 weeks later) for pointing out that the m3 isn't so perfect (it didn't run The Rub Rabbits correctly and the SC did) and in fact is far from it, just like the other flash carts.

I'm glad I won't have to deal with his power-abusing antics again.


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 20, 2006)

There are reasons you people are put on suspensions.  And there's nothing that Puck or Luse has done that could've been overruled (And has, by the way).  So if you weren't immediately taken off the suspension, that's 'cause we agreed with it.  Now shut the hell up about this, "oh, I'm glad he's gone, he suspended me and I didn't like it" bullshit.  Don't think that since they're not moderating anymore that we won't be any less strict.


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 20, 2006)

Strictness I understand, but putting someone on probation for the reason (not exact quote, I can't find the exact one) "Take your loving of cheap shit hardware elsewhere.

The probation will be removed in a week if I remember to remove it"

is power abuse IMO.


----------



## EM0rox (Apr 20, 2006)

WAR, HUH, GOOD GOD YA'LL!


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 20, 2006)

QUOTE(EM0rox @ Apr 19 2006 said:


> WAR, HUH, GOOD GOD YA'LL!


WHAT IS IT GOOD FOR?  ABSOLUTELY NOTHIN'!  I'LL SAY IT AGAIN!

*cough*


----------



## TPi (Apr 20, 2006)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Apr 19 2006 said:


> QUOTE(EM0rox @ Apr 19 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > WAR, HUH, GOOD GOD YA'LL!
> ...









  Seconded for great justice, as long as it's the Edwin Starr version.

BRUCE SPRINGSTEEN   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:  Regards to the staff.


----------



## Opium (Apr 20, 2006)

Sadly you're mistaken speechless. Pure fact? I think not. You make it sound like Puck intended to 'pull a koekie', he didn't, that's the fact. It was merely something he speculated about before stating that's not what he'd do.

Plus you're getting second hand information as you're not directly involved yourself so it might be a little hazy


----------



## memyselfandi (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm happy that Luse won't be able to abuse his powers anymore... he had previously supended me because i expressed my opinion. I don't think that that is against ANY rules.


----------



## Zaraf (Apr 20, 2006)

Seriously people, it's not cool bashing people when they have no chance to defend themselves.  Regardless of what they have done, things simply blow out of proportion when people constantly support one another on insulting a few select people.  Lock this thread so people don't voice their opinions on those individuals banned, and don't let people talk about it.  Saying they were bad and blah blah blah doesn't accomplish anything, and you are simply backbitting.


----------



## speechless (Apr 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Apr 19 2006 said:


> Sadly you're mistaken speechless. Pure fact? I think not. You make it sound like Puck intended to 'pull a koekie', he didn't, that's the fact. It was merely something he speculated about before stating that's not what he'd do.
> 
> Plus you're getting second hand information as you're not directly involved yourself so it might be a little hazy


my second hand information, was.. logs, staff threads, etc.. that i read unaltered.. so i consider that fact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and the marijuana reference, love u opium, yes my mind is a little hazy at moment.

edit: and just because the trio is banned on the forums, once again has no bearing on the channel on irc.
nor my willingness to help those guys continue their erm.. collections of images.. hehe


----------



## The Worst (Apr 20, 2006)

luse and puck touched me in my special place


----------



## 754boy (Apr 20, 2006)

QUOTE(Temp-er @ Apr 19 2006 said:


> Luse is/was a unethical mod who put me on probation for a week (and forgot to remove it, it was removed 2 weeks later) for pointing out that the m3 isn't so perfect (it didn't run The Rub Rabbits correctly and the SC did) and in fact is far from it, just like the other flash carts.
> 
> I'm glad I won't have to deal with his power-abusing antics again.



I feel your pain man. See, someone besides me was wronged too. I wanna give thanks to the REAL leaders of GBATemp for leading us in the right direction


----------



## amptor (Apr 20, 2006)

dude come on stop supporting puck.  what's to gain?  the guy is a fuckin moron first of all.  he over abuses his powers when he could simply write someone a message and say 'oh gee did you know that the rules say that you can't do this' instead of making people wonder why they are about to get banned or suspended for something very simple.  look, I don't know how to set up, install, or manage a forum.  but I do know about etiquette.  And once that etiquette is broken, hell can break lose.  you can't blame me for what happened.  I didn't initiate it.  I didn't think you guys would ever lower this guy's ranks or anything, and I also didn't expect over half the board supervisors to go off on me about it.  I didn't appreciate that at all.  It's sad that the majority of forums have administrators that treat their users that way.  The only board that I haven't had any problems whatsoever on is ps2newz.  And I know that will eat at someone on here, but it is true and I don't care, because they treat me fine on that board and I don't have to deal with bullshit.  Maybe the admins on there are in the > 15 year old range rather than the < 15 year old range.


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 20, 2006)

can you all please stop this bashing à la "omfg, the moron got banned finally, he treated me like ****!". this is simply an informative post and not a play to troll about the three people involved. if you have nothing valuable to say ( which i doubt is possible in such a situation ) then don't post here at all. we have now 3 pages of mostly nothingness, and that's way off.


----------



## amptor (Apr 20, 2006)

easy enough for someone to say that wasn't screwed with by one of these people.


----------



## memyselfandi (Apr 20, 2006)

QUOTE(amptor @ Apr 19 2006 said:


> easy enough for someone to say that wasn't screwed with by one of these people.



EXACTLY!


----------



## Opium (Apr 20, 2006)

Okay, I don't think there's anything more to be discussed here. The topic is not being very productive.


----------

